# can am trouble



## hondaforman06

i have a friend with a 2012 renegade 500. after he only had it for 4 months the fuel pump started goin out. after rideing like 2 hours it starts to spit and sputter. expecally if it gets wet. it back fires out the exhaust and through the air box. what yall think it could be? im almost sure its fuel cause it wont get into a high rpm without sputtering. and the display dont say limp mode or overheat. also when it does it loses almost all power. has anyone else had this problem? also what is the cross refenced fuel pump for this thing from autozone? they wont warrenty this or look at it for that fact, thank yall


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Why will the dealership not warranty it? It's still practically a brand new machine.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hondaforman06

man i have no clue. we finnaly argued them into pugging it up and they wouldnt let us see the results all he told us was it was overheated 20 times and that we were suposed to check the radiator fluid and bleed the pump, we did it anyway and it had plenty of fluid and it defently had no air in the system. the dealership said it was abused so they wont touch it


----------



## Corn likker

I hate dealerships you would think the was government owned not giving a **** about anyone but themselves


----------



## hondaforman06

i agree man. and they wont let him trade it off on anything else becouse they want him to pay it half off first. he went down to another dealership and they were gunna give him 5200 trade in value just as it is and he was goin to get a 650 brute but right now hes waitin on a co sighner so we are just tryin to get it runnin so he can still ride it


----------



## Crawfishie!!

The replacement fuel pump is an airtex 8325 off of eBay you van get it for around $25 shipped to your house in about 3 days. 
What are you calling "high rpm's"? 
I would lean more towards bleeding the cooling system again and again and again. It's a huge pita to get ALL of the excessive air out of the system. These bikes are pretty bad arse man, encourage him not to give up on it. 
My personal opinion: I do not think it's your fuel pump. Right before the fuel rails, you need to test the fuel pressure. It should be about 48-52 lbs, if not.....then I'd buy another pump. Just my .02


----------



## hondaforman06

thats what we did with the cooling system. and we are pretty sure its pump becouse we had a buddy there and his did the same thing and his problem was pum


----------



## browland

For the amount of
Money those things cost new , and to have it run like that in 4 months ? I would drive my truck thru the front wall of the building if I got told some sheit like that. And seriously who buys stuff off the showroom floor and has to take it home and work on it before you ride it ? Is there no pre-delivery inspection or servicing ? Wow I'd blow my frigging lid on that one . Good luck with it all regardless. I hate to hear that y'all were treated like that


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Yes, I do think your fuel pump is going out. However, I do think there's another issue with this bike other than that fuel pump. 

Let's address the overheating issue. How are you bleeding the air out of the cooling system? Yes there are different ways to get this done. I'm not saying its never going to work or it won't work doing it the conventional way of letting it idol until the thermostat opens then bleed the air off. These water pumps on these bikes trap air inside the water pump. 
Try this: 
While the bike is cool, open the radiator cap and start the bike. Let it idle until the thermostat opens and you notice water moving. Add coolant as necessary to keep it full. (On top of the water pump) there should be a bleeder valve, SLOWLY crack it and let all the air escape until you get a steady stream of coolant. Remember to keep a good eye on the radiator level and keep filling it up. After you get a steady stream, close that vent valve and fill the coolant reservoir to the full line, replace the cap on the reservoir and the cap to the radiator. 

You want to be 100% positive the radiator isn't plugged with mud. It may appear to be clean to the naked eye. Best way to check this is at night with a flashlight. Simply shine the flashlight through the front of the radiator and if you can't see any light, clean it really good. Removal MIGHT be necessary to ensure its clean adequately. 

I know some of this is elementary and I'm not trying to make you sound like you don't know what your doing. I'm just trying to help with an issue I had on mine. Everytime I rode, it would get hot and go onto limp mode....hense the same issues the dealer said it was having.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I had a dealership try to do me like that and I called can am directly and told them what was going on and they gave me a reference number to give the dealership and told me to give them a call if they gave me problems and they would find a dealership to do the work for me. The people at can am are very nice and willing to help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> I had a dealership try to do me like that and I called can am directly and told them what was going on and they gave me a reference number to give the dealership and told me to give them a call if they gave me problems and they would find a dealership to do the work for me. The people at can am are very nice and willing to help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds like a good idea to me

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## browland

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> I had a dealership try to do me like that and I called can am directly and told them what was going on and they gave me a reference number to give the dealership and told me to give them a call if they gave me problems and they would find a dealership to do the work for me. The people at can am are very nice and willing to help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats good to know, at least the OEM isnt a bunch of pricks.


----------

